# location of images I upload in threads



## rockyroller (29 Jun 2021)

I apologize if this question is answered in new members' info

when I upload images to share in threads, where do they go? meaning, do they go to a place where I can view them & re-use them? or do I have to create an album, upload to my album, then somehow share them from my album to whatever thread I'm writing in?

THANK YOU in advance


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2021)

As far as I'm aware the image is simply uploaded to your post. I don't think it is saved anywhere else.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2021)

I just try to remember where I posted them and take a copy. More often than not, I go back to my laptop and reupload the photo elsewhere.

It would be a good feature to be able to view all photos uploaded by a member in posts - maybe @Shaun could find a Xenforo plugin to enable that?

I once asked him if he could provide a '_Ignore Thread_' function. He replied that there was no way to do it. A few days later he found a plugin that made it possible, and now we can all use it!


----------

